# O que é que existe debaixo dos nossos pés?



## jorgepaulino (18 Ago 2009 às 13:40)

Onde posso encontrar informação sobre o que existe debaixo dos nossos pés?

Como por exemplo o que é uma falha, e o que acontece quando se dá um sismo ?

Como são as coisas debaixo da terra ?

Será que a "Viagem ao Centro da Terra" no meio de tanta ficção tem algo de real ?

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------

